# Idaho



## Princess Bee (Jun 17, 2021)

Hello!
I'm looking for a beekeeper to purchase honey from, local to the southeast area of Idaho. Does anybody have a steady supply of honey to sell? 
Thanks


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Princess Bee said:


> I'm looking for a beekeeper to purchase honey from, local to the southeast area of Idaho.


By SE Idaho. do you mean Idaho Falls? I may know some people, not sure on the "steady supply", but local honey none the less.


----------



## Princess Bee (Jun 17, 2021)

lemmje said:


> By SE Idaho. do you mean Idaho Falls? I may know some people, not sure on the "steady supply", but local honey none the less.


Yes, that general area. I'm trying to move near Pocatello and set up a business reselling honey from beekeepers who have more than they can handle. 
Since I'll be new to the area, I'd appreciate any contacts I can get!


----------

